# Corel Draw 12 Tutorials, Einführung, Vektorgrafik



## rolli123 (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe bei Ebay Corel Draw 12 ersteigert. Leider ohne Handbücher. (das wusste ich aber vorher).

Könnt Ihr mir Tutorials, spezielle Foren für Corel Draw empfehlen?

Ausserdem suche ich eine Einführung in Vektorgrafik, wo z.b. die Grundfunktionen erklärt sind.

Das Programm war nicht gerade billig, ich würde jetzt eigentlich gerne auf den Kauf eines teuren Buches verzichten, falls Ihr allerdings ein gutes Buch kennt, immer her mit dem Tip.

Danke im voraus
gruss
Rolf


----------



## rolli123 (20. Mai 2005)

*Re: Corel Draw 12 Tutorials/Einführung/Vektorgrafik*

Ich antworte mir nun mal selbst, da ja anscheinend niemand einen Tipp hat.

Nach sehr langer Suche bei Google hab ich wenigstens zwei Links gefunden.

Hier das Corel Forum:

http://www.corel-forum.de/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=33&sid=91826a40a2dcc6374b9567a59c6e2f57

und hier ein Link zu einem Corel Tutorial
http://www.edelgrau.de/corel-photopaint/corel-photopaint.htm

Ich hoffe ich haben ein bisschen helfen können 

gruss
rolf


----------

